# Eligible for Registration??



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

This question is more about registration rules than actual LAW, but I wasn't sure where else to put it :?.

I have a three-year-old quarter horse mare who is not registered, because her sire wasn't.

Her dam is a registered Quarter Horse but her sire is not. I know the location of both of them (they are at the same farm) and I'm pretty sure it can be proven that her father was a pure QH too, though he is not registered. 

I know her exact date of birth right down to time of day. Farther down her gene pool her sire has registered blood in him, though I'm not sure if I can prove that. 

Is it possible to have her registered? If so, what would I have to do? 

Also, what is the cost to have a three-year-old registered and what will it increase to later?

Please share what you know! Thanks!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nope, unless the stallion is registered, you can't register your horse with AQHA. Doesn't matter that you know he's QH; according to the registry he's a grade, which means your horse is also a grade.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Exactly, SR. It would also cost a fortune to register a horse that old; in the thousand plus range if I'm not mistaken?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

4 years and older, the cost is over $1,000. Any horse between 2 and 3 will cost the owner $600 to register.

Kind of a moot point though, since the horse is unable to be registered.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

GOOD question. Wow, guess I can't register Buster Brown. =( Own, well, better just train him good. =b


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a good grade horse. If you're happy with the animal, what does it matter if they're registered or not?

That being said, I prefer registered horses for a variety of reasons. Has nothing to do with grades being 'bad' horses.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I thought the AQHA had a special right now...taken from their website

If the horse is 36 months or older and unregistered, the horse can now be registered for only $300. Typically, it costs either $550 or $1000 to register an aged horse.

Edited to add the link 
http://aqha.com/News/News-Articles/05092012-Horse-Registration-Special.aspx


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks! 
On which subject, would I be able to compete on her ever? 
I've looked into rulebooks for local stuff but I've never found anything that says whether or not they allow grade horses. Do most competitions allow it or would she most likely have to have papers?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The only time you'd need registration papers is to do breed shows. Everything else, she doesn't need to be registered.


----------

